# Whitesnooky Johnsen call out



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

pretty sure he did post some somewhere. I remember seeing it.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

He probably sold it already.


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

Since I just bought one, I would enjoy taking a look at it! Post it up!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

There's a thread on the first page of this section.


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

found it, paint it black did you once previously own a johnsen skiff? and did you sell it to someone on here as well?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> found it, paint it black did you once previously own a johnsen skiff? and did you sell it to someone on here as well?


Yes I did. 
I sold it to Anthony(Saltyguy). 
It's the seafoam one in the for sale section. 

Edit: it's the one you bought from Anthony. Lol
I had bought it from another forum member too. 
I believe his name was "ripnlipmiami" 
I could be wrong though. Lol


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

lol, nice! do you have any pics of when you had it? and or when "ripnlipmiami" had it as well??


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> lol, nice! do you have any pics of when you had it? and or when "ripnlipmiami" had it as well??


It looked nothing like it does now. 
There's pics in my old Trihull build thread. It should be around page 9. Name of the thread is "here's my skiff..."


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

can't seem to find it, could you link it for me?
BTW nice boat you got there


----------

